# Vic Maui



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

The cruising class started on Thursday. The Racing Division goes off tomorrow.

The tracker is at

Vic Maui 2012 - Powered by Yellowbrick Tracking

The Vic Maui web site is Vic-Maui Yacht Race


----------

